# problems with freud router table



## morrison (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought a new Freud router table with a phenolic base plate table insert. The plate unfortunately does not fit snugly into the the table top insert hole. There is enough play that the whole router base plate assembly moves around. Although there are 4 corner holes predrilled in the insert plate there is nothing below to to screw them into to stabilise the plate.

What do I do? Ask Freud for a new table top or try and remedy the situation with a shim-rather crude or fashion hold brackets to grip the edges of the router insert hole via bolts through the corner holes in the base plate?

Regards 

Morrison Medicine Hat AB Canada


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Morrison, those corner holes should be for leveling the plate. There is an easy fix for the plate not fitting snug in the table: Drill two 1/8" holes through your plate into the supporting lip. Be careful to not drill through the lip. Locate one of them a couple inch's to the right of the top left corner, the other a couple inch's above the lower right corner. Insert roll pins into these holes. Now your plate won't move. If it is difficult to remove your router just wobble your drill bit slightly in the plate holes. I came up with this on a job and it works great and only costs a bit of pocket change. If this is not clear to you just reply and I will take a photo showing how I did it.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

morrison said:


> Bought a new Freud router table with a phenolic base plate table insert. The plate unfortunately does not fit snugly into the the table top insert hole. There is enough play that the whole router base plate assembly moves around. Although there are 4 corner holes predrilled in the insert plate there is nothing below to to screw them into to stabilise the plate.
> 
> What do I do? Ask Freud for a new table top or try and remedy the situation with a shim-rather crude or fashion hold brackets to grip the edges of the router insert hole via bolts through the corner holes in the base plate?
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can glue some veneering wood on the edge of the hole to stabilise the plate.

Santé


----------



## morrison (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Sante

Mike,the four holes I am referring to are not for levelling,there are others for that. These are drilled about an inch in from the edge of the insert. Your idea however using rollpins sounds good. If you have photos it will be much appreciated.

Sante your plan good too,I had considered it-may do both.

Regards and thanks kindly again guys.


----------



## hal37880 (Sep 27, 2010)

*router table problems*

I'm not sure I understand what's moving. But, if the insert is slightly smaller than the opening, cover the edges of the plate with Kiwi neutral shoe polish (great mold release with the thinnest film of any other release) Also cover any screws, bolts and fill any holes with it too. Then mask off the bottom edge of all 4 sides with the plate installed. (build a dam with modeling clay for anyplace you don't want epoxy to run as well) Then fill the gap on all four sides with epoxy. I thicken my epoxy pours with fine sawdust. After a reasonable time for the epoxy to set, pop out the insert. It will be a perfect, tight fit. It's the same technique for glass bedding a rifle action. 

Hal


----------



## figment (Sep 27, 2010)

hal37880 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what's moving. But, if the insert is slightly smaller than the opening, cover the edges of the plate with Kiwi neutral shoe polish (great mold release with the thinnest film of any other release) Also cover any screws, bolts and fill any holes with it too. Then mask off the bottom edge of all 4 sides with the plate installed. (build a dam with modeling clay for anyplace you don't want epoxy to run as well) Then fill the gap on all four sides with epoxy. I thicken my epoxy pours with fine sawdust. After a reasonable time for the epoxy to set, pop out the insert. It will be a perfect, tight fit. It's the same technique for glass bedding a rifle action.
> 
> Hal


I have a similar problem caused by a jig slip while cutting my insert hole. I was wondering if bondo could be used in lieu of epoxy or what type of epoxy I need if bondo wont work. TIA.


----------

